# SC license???



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

K...I'm from SC but been in NC for 20 years. My sister owns a condo at Cherry Grove and is allowing me to spend a week there end of July. OF COURSE I will be fishing. NC requires me to have a saltwater license. How about SC? I will be fishing the surf (for whatever good that will do in Cherry Grove) and maybe in the backwaters. What licenses will I have to have? Also on google aerial maps I can see an undeveloped area back in one of the curves of the backwater that you get to from 53rd. Looks that way anywho. Looks like a dirt road going out to a point with a long pier. Anyone know anything about this? Is it public? Can you get out there with a 4 wheel drive? Worth driving out there for? If it were you guys going to Cherry Grove what would you do to catch fish...I'm not against driving a bit to get to better fishing. Of course I know that the timing is about as bad as I could do but it's the only time I could go down there. I would love to get the kids out with me but they are kids and won't sit there all day to get one bite. We love to crab and throw a net for shrimp too. Any suggestions on that? 
Appreciate any info anyone can give me! I'll write a post to let you know how all this comes out. Last year I went down but didn't get to fish. First hour I was there I took the cast net and went to the backwaters to catch some bait. The fool that I am I took my shoes off and started throwing. Can you guess what happened? Stepped on oyster shells...jumped up in the air and came back down on another bunch. 9 stitches all over bottom of my foot and no water, sand for the rest of the vacation. :redface: How dumb can a landlubber get? Wife says she's holding my hand everywhere I go this year.  Thanks guys for any info!!!!!!!1


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Must have a SC license to fish saltwater now (see newbie post at top of page)...


----------



## adamsdadd (Apr 16, 2009)

SpanishJigger is right. gotta have a license for salt now in SC. I am heading to Cherry Grove next week. hoping the flounder bite will be on. Bait should be close in surf for netting I'm hoping anyway. Shoot me a PM , maybe see you on the beach. I'm gonna be fishing at or near the inlet. Probly early morn and late evening. I here the SC beaches are really crowded this year. Oil spill?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

If you're going to fish Hog Inlet, hit the mouth at low tide with a cast net. Small finger mullet were running there all week long, you can fill a bait bucket in about three throws with no problem.


----------



## adamsdadd (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks MBsandflea! Thats what i wanna hear! Look for me olefisher. I will be with my 10 year toe headed son.:fishing:


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

*SC Fishing License Fees ( Non Resident )*

Nonresident Annual Freshwater Fishing License 35.00 
Nonresident 7-day Freshwater Fishing License 11.00 
Nonresident Annual Saltwater Fishing License 35.00 
Nonresident 14-day Saltwater Fishing License 11.00


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

adamsdadd said:


> Thanks MBsandflea! Thats what i wanna hear! Look for me olefisher. I will be with my 10 year toe headed son.:fishing:


I won't be that way this weekend, I'll be hitting Apache for some kingfishing. You'll see the bait there though, and don't have to worry about the oysters at the mouth because there aren't any. I did my share of time and split open the feet on a few myself in that inlet, it isn't fun. 

Make sure you pick up a license before you pick up a rod though, we went at the boat ramp at 53rd because my sister and niece wanted to fish last Saturday. We weren't there 25 minutes and DNR showed up checking for licenses, I knew who he was right off because I'd met him during deer season but he got a several others out there. One rule you don't read about is that only two rods are allowed per license. I didn't know about it myself, but he wrote a guy a ticket for "Too Many Devices" before he left.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

*must have been for crab pots*

You are allowed to carry as many rods as you would like fishing, unless you are on a pier which limits the number of rods per person. If someone was getting a ticket for too many devices, it was probably for crab traps, which are limited to 2 per license. I researched up and down through the regs and there is nothing that states a limit on the # of rods you can use.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

That's exactly why I said to watch out for DNR. I stood next the guy from Pamplico while the officer wrote him a warning and then walked up and wrote another a ticket for the same thing. This was at the public boat landing on 53rd in Cherry Grove, and if you know any DNR officers I can give you his name directly because I've called him myself during hunting season.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

MBsandflea said:


> One rule you don't read about is that only two rods are allowed per license. I didn't know about it myself, but he wrote a guy a ticket for "Too Many Devices" before he left.


i have never heard or read anything about this rule. ever. ive been fishing here in MB for 30yrs. could you please show me where you found this information?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

As I said, I was there when the officer wrote a warning ticket for it and told the man he had to pull a rod out of the water. I was curious myself, but I know the officer and have dealt with him about poaching hunters. 

If you lived in SC long enough though, you should know that SC has some "implied" laws. I wondered if there isn't an explicit law stating "Only two devices for recreational" maybe the law states "Commercial license required for three or more."

Either way, I saw the ticket and talked to the man. I know the officer is strict and by the rules but not overzealous, so it made me wonder about it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There is a 2 rod/person limit for freshwater. No limit for fishing from a boat. I know guys that fish with 20-40 rods at once for crappie. 

There is nothing in the rules and regs about a number of rods for saltwater surf fishing. I would have advised him to show up in court and see what they say about the ticket. 

Maybe they changed it for this year, I haven't seen the new rules and regs book for this year, not even sure if it's been printed yet.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Just so it's covered......

Here's the website to the South Carolina Code of Laws Title 50 page where it does mention these regulations. 

http://www.scstatehouse.gov/code/t50c013.htm

SECTION 50-13-10. Lawful methods of catching game fish. 
The catching of game fish in all waters of the State shall be only with hook and line, fly rod, casting rod, pole and line and hand line. Not more than two of the above-mentioned devices may be used by any one individual while fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Have never seen that before. Good to know.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I just called and spoke to the SCDNR. There is no restrictions on the amount of rods and reels used by saltwater anglers when fishing from the surf. You can call and confirm by contacting the law enforcement division 843-953-9300


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

One would think Hog Inlet would be subject to the same laws as the surf.

Just a thought:

I know that Highway 17 is the "dividing" line between fresh and saltwater up to where Highway 9 crosses the ICW, and the 53rd Ave. public pier is north of where Highway 9 crosses the ICW. MBsandflea said the ticket was written at the 53rd Ave. pier. I am not that familiar with what water goes into Hog Inlet besides saltwater, but what I'm wondering is if there is a freshwater stream/creek feeding in there somewhere that would maybe subject HI to freshwater regs as well. Again, just a thought. In years past, I've been all over that inlet in a jon boat, but I don't ever remember seeing another stream come in.

Edit: Now that I think about it, before the saltwater license requirements, I was never checked for a freshwater license there at HI, so I'm not sure my above thought holds much water. I'd seriously fight that ticket. If it were a law and not in the regulations manual without having to consult a state code, that would be absolutely ridiculous.


----------

